# Corsair H115i - Front oder doch Deckel in Silverstone PM01?



## nitg (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Kurze Einleitung zur Situation:
Da meine jetztige Lösung mit dem BeQuiet SilentBase 801 leider sehr suboptimal ist (2x Frontlüfter, kein Hecklüfter, H115i im Top einblasend) und ich so nach einiger Zeit einen gewaltigen Hitzestau zusammenbekomme, hab ich mir das Silverstone PM01 bestellt.

Zur Frage:
Im Silverstone PM01 sind ja ab Werk 3 Frontlüfter (1x für PSU-Schacht, 2x für Haupt-Raum) und 1 Hecklüfter ausblasend vormontiert. Nun hätte ich die Möglichkeit, die H115i in die Front zu bauen, was auch derzeit mein Favorit wäre um einen ordentlichen Luftdurchzug zu erhalten. Alternativ könnte ich sie aber auch im Top montieren, was aber vermutlich eine Verwirbelung reinbringen würde.

Nun habe ich folgende Optionen, die H115 einzubauen, was würdet ihr mir denn da empfehlen?
1. Front im Pull-Prinzip
2. Front im Push-Prinzip
3. Top im Pull-Prinzip
4. Top im Push-Prinzip

Vermutlich ist da Variante 2 die beste, falls möglich, oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


edit: Gekühlt werden soll damit übrigens der 3700x


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. Juli 2019)

Warum hast du die Aio einblasen lassen im bequiet?

Warme luft immer raus aus dem Gehäuse.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nitg (22. Juli 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Aio einblasen lassen im bequiet?



Das BeQuiet (zumindest 801) war da leider wirklich sehr bescheiden, was  die Einbau-Möglichkeiten betraf und ausblasend bekam ich da nur noch  viel mehr Hitzestau zusammen, da die Luft im schmalen Deckel nicht mehr  wirklich hinausbefördert werden konnte, das Plastik fühlte sich schon  nahe am Schmelzpunkt an 

edit: bekam da teils unter Idle mit dem 3700x 60-65 Grad zusammen. Einblasend bin ich nun bei ca. 40-45


----------



## Jaho (22. Juli 2019)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Front bevorzugen, im Top hast du wieder das Problem das du den Radi mit warmer Gehäuseluft kühlen musst. Ob Push oder Pull wird keinen großen Unterschied machen. Bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen ist generell eher Push zu bevorzugen, bei höheren eher Pull. Das macht aber vieleicht 1-3 °C Unterschied. Dann gibt es natürlich noch die Möglichkeit von Push/Pull, also blaßend und saugend. Dadurch habe ich meinen alten i7 950 ganze 7 Grad kühler bekommen als nur durch Push. Muss aber natürlich nicht immer so sein.


----------



## nitg (22. Juli 2019)

Jaho schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Front bevorzugen, im Top hast du wieder das Problem das du den Radi mit warmer Gehäuseluft kühlen musst. Ob Push oder Pull wird keinen großen Unterschied machen. Bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen ist generell eher Push zu bevorzugen, bei höheren eher Pull. Das macht aber vieleicht 1-3 °C Unterschied. Dann gibt es natürlich noch die Möglichkeit von Push/Pull, also blaßend und saugend. Dadurch habe ich meinen alten i7 950 ganze 7 Grad kühler bekommen als nur durch Push. Muss aber natürlich nicht immer so sein.



Danke dir für die Antwort! Dann werde ich den Radi in die Front einbauen. Mit Push+Pull hab ich mich bisher noch gar nicht beschäftigt, kann das echt so viel Unterschied machen?


----------



## Jaho (22. Juli 2019)

nitg schrieb:


> Mit Push+Pull hab ich mich bisher noch gar nicht beschäftigt, kann das echt so viel Unterschied machen?



Können schon, aber müssen nicht. Das ist eher im Grenzbereich der Fall, bei hoher Raumtemperatur. Da bekommt man die Wassertemperatur natürlich näher an die Raumtemperatur . Man sollte auch bedenken, dass sich Lautstärke addiert und 4 Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl Doppelt soviel Lärm erzeugen.


----------



## nitg (22. Juli 2019)

Jaho schrieb:


> Können schon, aber müssen nicht. Das ist eher im Grenzbereich der Fall, bei hoher Raumtemperatur. Da bekommt man die Wassertemperatur natürlich näher an die Raumtemperatur . Man sollte auch bedenken, dass sich Lautstärke addiert und 4 Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl Doppelt soviel Lärm erzeugen.



Ah so war das gemeint, sprich 4 Lüfter auf den Radiator, dachte du meinst einen Lüfter pushen und den anderen pullen lassen. 4 Lüfter mag ich eh nicht, 2 sollten da schon reichen, da ich schon auf Silent aus bin. Werde dann die Lüfter pushen lassen und hoffen, dass alles besser wird 

Danke nochmal!


----------

